# Isle of Arran



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We've had the van refurbished at Timberland so we want to give it a good workout before leaving for Turkey. We have never been to Arran so decided we would have a look at the island. Does anybody have any info on free camping spots or places to visit bearing in mind it will be the last week in October when we are there. Also any info on overnight parking at or near the port of Adrossan. 

Don


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We spent four days on Arran in July at the end of a six week visit to Scotland and we stayed in a CL at Ardlui (CC book page 559 - Mr and Mrs Dodds - open all year) which had beautiful views. The island totally enchanted us and we were lucky to have brilliant weather. The main road runs around the island next to the coast and makes for a lovely drive. When we got off the ferry at Ardrossan we drove to the nearby castle off to the left and stayed there for quite a time before moving on. I don't think you'd have a problem overnighting there, maybe not where we stopped, but if you bear off to the right when you disembark I think you might find somewhere as I seem to remember seeing a couple of vans parked up and when we had a drive around the isle a day later, upon passing that area we could see that there would be space away from the village. Can't think anybody would bother you. The western side of the isle will probably get you some wild camping spots, moreso than the populated eastern side.
Enjoy it, it's a gorgeous little island. We'll be going back.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

If you visit the Druid Standing Stones on the West Side midway up the island the field grows some lovely Large horse mushrooms, should be just right this time of the year. We had a pan full every morning from there. There was a nice track to walk the coast at the back of the Golf Course on the North Western Tip. The Sunsets over the Mull of Kintire are also quite spectacular. We viewed it from the Druid Stones and Barbecued in the sun in November evenings. Magical place. Bathed by the Gulf stream.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Not motor homing but the isle of Arran..

I along with my dive club went there for a weeks diving round Arran, we stayed in the harbour as we were on a live aboard from Oban so used the pubs and facilities around the port..
I can say I have never felt as vulnerable and unsafe in my life. 8O .Anywhere!..

There were youths hanging about in every shop doorway clearly out of their heads, most of them were glue sniffing, then later on they were having sex in the same doorways.

The pubs were something out of the Wild West with drunken locals rolling about, that drunk they couldn't even hit each other properly.

Ok it was in the early eighties and things might be different now :roll: .

Left a lasting impression on me though, Oh and the diving was rubbish .. The rest of the island I can't comment on and I am sure will be very nice..


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don

Arran is our second home and we have been going there several times a year for twenty years (since we first met). There se some photos of what you can expect on www.hankthetank.co.uk

going anti clock wise from brodick where the ferry comes in head towards lochranza. At the village of corrie at the first harbour there is a toilet which you cab drive up to. Standard tap with screw thread outside to fill water. Empty in loo.

Continue a mile or so to Sannox, 100 yards after the Sanox bay hotel is one of the best wild spots in the uk. On the burn mouth overlook ln the river and sea.

Further on towards Lochranza there is a car park by another stream. On the way over the bouglie hill to Lochranza you may see Goldon eagles. As you drop down into Lochranza which is stunning there are two hard standing bays 100 yards after the ferry. Superb views and we have seen basking sharks. Otters and seals yards from the van here.

Down the east coast there is loads of superb spots. At the bottom of the island at blackwaterfoot turn right to the golf club and the car park on the left at the end overlooking the beach is superb.

Not much round the bottom end but a nice little site at Kildonan if you can bare a campsite. Don't miss kildonan though. If you go to the far southern end and walk along seal shore track for quarter if a mile there is a seal colony and you are guarenteed to see them close up.

Further round another opportunity for filling up water at whiting Bay. Tap outside toilet. Next village Lamlash there is another tap round the back of the public loos near the car park in the centre of the village.

Now as you continue round through lamlash at the end of the village when the main road turns left to go back to Brodick, turn right and continue along the shore road right to the end (about a mile) superb spot with picnic bench and Views of Holy isle.

A couple more spots on top of the hill over to Brodick.

As already mentioned the Cl at kings cross near whiting bay is great and good for a night on ehu if you need it.

If you need anything else let me know

sorry in advance for errors and spelling. Flipping iPhone!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

can I just add after Rayrecocks post

I have found Arran the safest, friendliest and most respectible place I have certainly been in the uk.

If you have stayed outside one of the pubs at brodick or lamlash the local kids like kids in any remote place in Scotland can get a bit roudy but with so many safe wild spots away from it all why would you. 

That said even the local dimwits are unlikely to bother you as even they are aware that tourism keeps the island alive.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cant cope with this,

now I want to go to Arran

Are not motor homes brilliant?

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Aldra

it's probably Best I don't tell you about the stunning wild spots, White sand beaches and sunshine we have found on the Cherbourg peninsula these last few days. Even managed a swim yesterday. Best I not mention it though!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barryd

Get it all on your blog

Following in your footsteps

Aldra


----------

